# Pensacola-Destin, Hotels with Boat and Trailer parking



## PopsNbama (Jun 15, 2013)

I searched the topic a few times with no success so Mods please delete or redirect if I missed it.

I've made a few trips down and can't seem to find a go to location for a hotel/motel with reasonably safe boat and trailer parking. I place to plug in the trolling motor batteries would be a great bonus.

Thanks
Pops


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I would try FRBO on the internet for a condo. They are cheaper than a hotel/motel and usually have enough room for a boat and trailer. Bring a long extension cord and your good to go. Be sure to remove all your gear at night though no matter where you stay. RTR


----------



## PopsNbama (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. This was more of a passing through trip. I found a tight fitting parking spot at the hampton in Navarre, but I would really like to find a spot better suited to parking a boat. 

Tip of the day. Regardless of how many boats on trailer you see when you drive by, never pull into the Best Western with a boat behind you at midnight. 

Pops


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Before I finally moved to the area, we stayed at the Residence Inn in Miramar Beach. The first step is to find the maintenance guy and make friends. Access to power wasn't a big deal but water is another story. Joes Bayou ramp in Destin had removed their hose so to flush your motor, you need to be creative. The guy at the Residence Inn was great and let us borrow the key each night to turn on the water. Your best bet will be to try and find a condo with dock access. There are several around. Check in the Fort Walton or Okaloosa Island area.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There are some condos on Old River, Perdido Key / West Pensacola that would work with these services. 

I know of no Hotels that offer this.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

I live in Seminole AL right near 10 and have 10 full acres and a power outlet for you at no charge if you need a overnight spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLKING (Jan 21, 2014)

Try Sandpiper cove in destin, the condos are priced around what you would pay at a hotel, but they have a boat ramp and marina. they charge x tra for the boat. it is well worth the money not to have to launch every day and most charge a launch fee. Some of the condos on the canal are located such that you can tie your boat, right at the back door. fish cleaning station, fresh water and electric. Google Ft Walton there is a hotel there with a small dock and LOTS of parking currently going through a major upgrade. can keep trailer on site as well. ( cannot think of name right now. )
Village Inn, destin fl. has sites just for boat/trailer parking, if they have finished their upgrades and moved the job site containers and its directly across the street from the Harbor. A 300yard walk to the night action

PS.. I did stay at a Best Western in Crystal River that had a boat ramp, dock and trailer parking.... ONLY one ive ever seen.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I believe it is the Regency on Navarre beach, condos, you could go through VRBO to rent that allows boat parking in their lot, has wash down and it is almost directly across the street from the boat launch. I coud get more info if you need it.


----------



## JLKING (Jan 21, 2014)

quality inn bayside, is the one I was thinking of with a dock and boat / trailer parking. never stayed there though.


----------



## PopsNbama (Jun 15, 2013)

Very help information. Thanks to all.


----------

